
Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot
Going to be asking this every few weeks. It&#x27;s the unofficial HN book club&#x2F;reading list! If you feel willing, please leave 3 titles: one you&#x27;ve read, one you are reading, and one you plan to read.
======
Amorymeltzer
Currently: Rereading Game of Thrones before the upcoming season starts

Recently finished: Just Mercy by Bryan Stevenson, HIGHLY recommend it. He
details the work he and his team at the Equal Justice Initiative have been
doing for death row inmates without proper representation, many wrongly
imprisoned for decades. Depressing but inspiring. Never go to Alabama.

Next up: Amory Lovins' Reinventing Fire, which has been on my list for a
while. Saw him speak a few years back and got inspired. (I've no connection
outside sharing the same name)

------
classicsnoot
OP: Just finished Cryptonomicon by Neil Stephenson. It was excellent and very
inspiring. Currently reading Markets Not Capitalism, a collection of essays by
multiple authors on the necessity of markets and the interference of central
control on said markets, which is obviously heavy but very informative. My
next book is The Known World by Edward P. Jones. It is about slaves. It is
supposed to be rough on the emotions but well done.

------
kat
Finished: Where I Belong, Alan Doyle. Light Christmas reading written by the
lead singer of Great Big Sea. I recommend it to anyone who grew up in a small
town!

Reading: Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture, Martin Fowler So far
so good. The first bit is overview, good contrasting examples of when to use
what pattern. I've slowed down now that I've hit the actual patterns.

Planning: Clean Code, Robert Martin. Recommended by a coworker.

------
pjungwir
Finished: a collection of Kafka short stories

Reading: Dover's abstract algebra paperback

Planning: Cambridge's Demosthenes Selected Private Speeches

------
coreymaass
In progress (sitting next to me as I type):

Getting More by Stuart Diamond

Classic Myths to Read Aloud by William Russell

The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller

------
simplegeek
Daily rituals; how artists work. Really liking it so far.

